

This Is the Trader Behind Some of Deutsche Bank's Most Embarrassing Messages - jgalt212
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-04-23/deutsche-bank-trader-bittar-s-libor-messages-revealed-by-u-s-

======
jgalt212
It doesn't take a rocket scientist or conspiracy theorist to surmise that
Anshu Jain (then head of rates at DB, now co-CEO) was complicit or protecting
Christian Bittar in his crimes.

Stephanie Ruhle goes almost this far in the video.

